# Skills Assessment AACA



## dollita (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!!!!!

I'm a junior member here but would be very grateful if someone shares information about skills assessment process in AACA. 
I have completed 2 degrees (bachelor and specialist) in architecture in Russia (6 years of study overall). My first concern is whether my qualification will be recognised by the assessing authority or not. Has anyone got through this process? 
Another concern is the work experience verification. I have 5,5 years experience but I was employed for the part-time job for 2,5 years during my study.. Is part-time employment equal to full-time employment?
What are the main requirements to the job references? What must be written there? How the relevant authority will check and estimate my job experience?

Thank you in advance )))
Olga


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Privet Olga. 

Depending on what university you graduated from. In general, most governmental universities receive a positive assessment. Your qualification will be assessed on merit level. 

If you graduated from a private university it will be accepted only if it is accredited by минобрнауки. 

Regarding your experience. Do you have copies of contracts? Slips and tax statements? This should make your case stronger.

Experience usually is only accepted after graduation but exceptions are made if you worked with a reputable and verifiable organisation. 
This is not an immigration advice


----------



## dollita (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you a lot for your reply, Boboa!!!!!!
Could you please estimate my chances based on the following information? I'd really appreciate your opinion!!!
I graduated from the Moscow Architectural Institute. Its a state institute. How many points may I expect to be granted in case of successful assessment?
Regarding my job experience, 2 companies I was employed with during my study from 2006 - 2009 (19 months in 1 company + 12 months in another) don't exist now but I can provide job references from the general directors. Unfortunately, didnt have contracts with them but have records in the employment record book.

The 3rd company I worked for from 2009 to 2011 (26 months) can give me the job reference, the contract, but no payslips (a part of the salary was not official, just cash-in-hand)... What I thought I can get is the record from the superannuation fund if it may help of course..
The company I've been working since Feb 2012 can give me the job reference, the contract and I'll try "to create" a payslip as again the salary isnt official...
I have heard that the migration law been changed since July 2012 and the part-time employment may be accepted as the full-time? I guess this is just gossip??

Hope to get a reply from you soon!!!
Thank you in advance!


Olga


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Part time is accepted on prorate basis. As example, usually two years of part time = one year full time. 

Do you have records in employment book (трудовая книжка?). This should help. Just references from managers/ colleagues are not sufficient. Especially from Russia, as you know a lot of people are providing fraudulent documents. 
You'll need more documentation /proofs. Трудовая книжка, налоги, контракты etc collect as much evidence as you can. 

If you get that ready and do your research you should have good chances of approval. Moscow universities are respected and shouldn't have issues in gaining recognition here .

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## dollita (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your advice )) I'll try to collect as much docs as I can including a ceftified translation of the employment book and contracts..
Just have one question - where can I find an example of the job reference accepted in Australia? Could you, please, sent me any links, if it's possible of course? 
Another question that I'd like to clarify, what authority will assess my job experience, AACA or DIAC? I've read on the official site of AACA that only the degrees must be provided for their consideration...

I'd be very grateful for your help ))

Olga


----------



## NLF (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear Olga,

Have you sent your documents to AACA for the assessment??
If yes, did you send your work experience documents??? Since I am confused on this aspect...as it clearly mentions on AACA website that they do not consider employment related documents. Although my agent is contradicting on this. 

Any kind of advice would be appreciated.

Thanks a ton n all the best!


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

*AACA skilss Assessment for Migration*

Hi we are in the process of preparing a submission of review of AACA Skills assessment process and would like to contact overseas Architects who have applied for a skills assessment and have not been provided with sufficient information as to their assessment. Please contact us via the message option or leave a post on this thread. We particularly wish to contact applicants whose educational qualifications are from Europe and form part of the Bologna Process

Thanks in advance

Offshore Migration Agents


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi The AACA assessment for migration purposes is an academic qualification only assessment. The information listed on the AACA web site states that the qualifaction must be equivalent to a 5 year degree course and cover the following categories of study(Design Studies (DS); Documentation and Technical Studies (DTS); History and Theory (HT); Practice and Project Management (PPM); Elective Studies (ES); Environmental Studies (EnvS); Communication Studies (CS))

You will need to check with your University first if your academic qualification it is equivalent to a five year degree. Australia is a signature to the Bologna Process. You can request a report from NOOSR, We are currently preparing an applications for a NOOSR report 

The AACA skill assessment process is not open or transparent which brings the skill assessment process into disrepute.

We are currently engaged in undertaking a review of AACA skills assessment process and would very much like to hear from applicants that have been denied details of their assessment


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

hey architects. I received a negative assessment and wish to appeal. Anyone else here who has appealed to aaca and received a positive result later?. What should be included in the appeal?


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

OffshoreMigration said:


> Hi The AACA assessment for migration purposes is an academic qualification only assessment. The information listed on the AACA web site states that the qualifaction must be equivalent to a 5 year degree course and cover the following categories of study(Design Studies (DS); Documentation and Technical Studies (DTS); History and Theory (HT); Practice and Project Management (PPM); Elective Studies (ES); Environmental Studies (EnvS); Communication Studies (CS))
> 
> You will need to check with your University first if your academic qualification it is equivalent to a five year degree. Australia is a signature to the Bologna Process. You can request a report from NOOSR, We are currently preparing an applications for a NOOSR report
> 
> ...


I received a negative assessment today. Now they saying they require 5 years minimum, which I have and study in DESIGN, TECNOLOGY,PROFESSIONAL STUDIES, HISTORY AND COMMUNICATION. We have studied 3 of these 5 with the same name. I would like some clarifications as to what is included in " technology" and "professional studies"
Also in order to appeal, what should I include to win my case.
Thanks


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

paki girl said:


> hey architects. I received a negative assessment and wish to appeal. Anyone else here who has appealed to aaca and received a positive result later?. What should be included in the appeal?


I have some recent experience in this field as I am currently doing the same for a client and I studied Architecture at RMIT

There are a number of issues. which are not well outlined in the AACA website which leaves it open to interpretation and subjectivity.

Unlike other Skill assessment Authorities the AACA does not provide any detail of your original assessment or why it may have failed.


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

OffshoreMigration said:


> I have some recent experience in this field as I am currently doing the same for a client and I studied Architecture at RMIT
> 
> There are a number of issues. which are not well outlined in the AACA website which leaves it open to interpretation and subjectivity.
> 
> Unlike other Skill assessment Authorities the AACA does not provide any detail of your original assessment or why it may have failed.


who can guide us about how to appeal. What to include in the appeal? I am ready to appeal as I know I have studied from the best university of my country for architecture.


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

There is a lot of work, first you have to understand why your application failed. Sadly the process and assessment is not open or transparent. Much depends on the information you provided in your original application. Yu have to revew that and then determine why they rejected your application. The you have to ask what information can your provide as evidence that addresses the reason why ther found your qualifications not suitable. .Its hard when you do not know why they rekected the application other then it doe not equate to an Australian Degree,

First step is to look at an Australian Qualification and then review your Country Proifle on the NNOSR web site, Are you offshore or onshore?

As I said there is a lot of work trying to second guess why they said no... That is what makes it difficult to know for sure.

You can call me if you like....


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

OffshoreMigration said:


> There is a lot of work, first you have to understand why your application failed. Sadly the process and assessment is not open or transparent. Much depends on the information you provided in your original application. Yu have to revew that and then determine why they rejected your application. The you have to ask what information can your provide as evidence that addresses the reason why ther found your qualifications not suitable. .Its hard when you do not know why they rekected the application other then it doe not equate to an Australian Degree,
> 
> First step is to look at an Australian Qualification and then review your Country Proifle on the NNOSR web site, Are you offshore or onshore?
> 
> ...


They just have mentioned that my academic qualification has failed to meet the requirement of " design, technology, professional studies, history and communication". Out of these 5 we have studied 4 and don't exactly know what is included in " technology". 
Yes please if u can provide me with your number I will call u.
Thanks


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

First I would have to look at your qualifications and course structure
You can purchase a NOOSR report. But I am not sure if that will help. My clients was interested in this also but at $400 I am not sure what you get. 

If your interested we could apply for you and my client. The costs is the same for one as is two and you could split the costs. 

Again I am not sure if that will help. What is best is to look at the syllabus of an Australian Course. Most if not all are Master degrees.

I would also encourage you to contact the AACA and its board members and complain at the lack of open and transparency in the assessment. There is a lot they could do that is not done. 

They could publish a list of Schools that have had a positive result and those that have a negative results and YES they could most certainly better explain what and how the assessment is made or publish better guidelines to help you prepare your case.. 

The only other avenue of complaint is thd department of Immigration or consumer protection laws. The Ombudsman is not sure if they have jurisdiction. Although if sufficient number of people complain they might look into it. a petition to the parliament is the other option but that does not help you as you have just three months to lodge the blind appeal

One could be forgiven into thinking te system is designed to trap applicants into applying without knowing fully if they meet he requires or if not why.

The lack of openness and transparency brings the system and AACA into disrepute

I had many conversations and letters with the AACA on behalf of my client. If it was not for the fact that I also had studied Architecture I would not have taken it on had I known how much work and frustration is required. I have spent a month mostly of my time getting my head around it all. You have three months in which to consider an appeal, An Appeal you do not what your are actually appealing. No other Skill assessment I know of operates in such secrecy.


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

OffshoreMigration said:


> First I would have to look at your qualifications and course structure
> You can purchase a NOOSR report. But I am not sure if that will help. My clients was interested in this also but at $400 I am not sure what you get.
> 
> If your interested we could apply for you and my client. The costs is the same for one as is two and you could split the costs.
> ...


Dear offshore,
As per the letter sent to me its only the core courses they feel I should have done. Which basically we have with different names of the courses. For now I am preparing a comparative course outline of my university and that of Australian universities.
If work experience was never asked at first place, and the judgment was made on the basis of courses only then why portfolio is asked in appeal?
Unfortunately I was not in town and got my result late. Now I only have 1.5 month to prepare my portfolio and the appeal. 
Still would love to hear as to what should be included in the appeal to make it acceptable.


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

*AACA skilss Assessment for Migration*

I would be pleased to communicate with you and compare notes

Please email me and send a copy of your degree and assessment notice.

info at offshoremigration


----------



## FeRenno (May 5, 2015)

*Referal of Consultant*

Well, since I have not found any other topic related to my doubt and was not interested in oppening a new one, I'm going to use this. 

I am an architect from Brazil, and I am just starting my process. As a matter of fact, I am looking for consultants that could help me, but preferably with previous experience in assessing architects degrees.

Could anyone give me a referal to a professional with this kind of experience?

Thank you all


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

I am pleased to advise that my Client, following a considerable amount of work and review received a positive Skills assessment from AACA and was soon after invited to apply for a Independent skilled subclass 189 Visa. We submitted our application the day we received notice of the Skills assessment and my client was issued a visa within 3 months of our application. 

Other agents would not take on his application and given the amount of work required I can understand. Still we are pleased the application was sucessful and well deserved.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

FeRenno said:


> Well, since I have not found any other topic related to my doubt and was not interested in oppening a new one, I'm going to use this.
> 
> I am an architect from Brazil, and I am just starting my process. As a matter of fact, I am looking for consultants that could help me, but preferably with previous experience in assessing architects degrees.
> 
> ...


You should make sure to use a MARA-registered migration agent. There are several who post on this forum who are well-respected (usernames: Mark Northam, Jeremy Hooper, WRussell, CCMS) and who deal with a wide variety of occupations.


----------



## OffshoreMigration (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you. I am a registered Migration Agent, MARA 1174041. I also studied Architecture and former member of the board of directors of RMIT Ltd.


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

i would recommend offshore migration agent to architects as apart from being a registered agent he has an exclusive knowledge of aaca application. 
FeRenno, do note that AACA does not inform you about the reason of rejection therefore it becomes difficult to even appeal for the case.
Better choose someone who has cases of AACA assessments


----------



## kriskros (May 12, 2015)

Paki girl have you appealed to aaca and received a positive result? Tnx


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

kriskros i did appeal to AACA and as their first reply the second was unclear as well. If unfortunately u failed as architect try applying for any different position. I heard and experienced that AACA hardly change their outcome. The fees for appeal is crazy. and if there is only 5% chance of you getting a positive reply, that sure isnt worth.
Do try offshore migration agent Anthony. he appealed and was successful. I think its better to consult him in the first place, so as to make sure u do not need to appeal


----------



## kriskros (May 12, 2015)

Today I received a positive skill assessment- 15 weeks after receipted bill. Actually I've sent it in december 2014(form M) and got it today. I didn't use an Agent.
I think if your Uni is already on their approved list then it should not be a problem.


----------

